# Carry on



## Ashley (Aug 22, 2012)

I have a small suitcase with wheels. would that be considered a carry on??


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 22, 2012)

Yes it does, but if VIA is the same as Amtrak then you can check it for free or take it on as long as it does not intrude into others' space.


----------

